# Recsinded successfully but new owner orientation deposit not refunded



## Cafeboss (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello! I recently successfully recsinded an “upgrade” from a deeded week to the “US Collection” points system. Like many they got me to believing it was better, but in the long run it costs so much more & the points don’t cover everything they claimed it would.

Anyhow, they refunded my down payment & for the $49 new owner orientation they told me to contact someone in the resort’s QA department. So I did that via email for documentation purposes & the person replied that it may take a few days depending on the bank institution. 3 weeks passed & I respond to the email. No response & no refund. Using the same email trail I sent another email the other day. No response again. It has been 38 calendar days since he said it would be refunded. At this point I don’t think I’ll get the $49 back. It’s a stupid deposit that’s supposed to be refunded to you when you attend the orientation that I’ll never attend since I’ve recsinded the purchase.

Should I let it go or send another letter with all documentation to the DR corporate offices? I know it’s only $49 but this is not right for them to be able to keep the money & be so unprofessional to not even respond to me.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sometimes it’s the principle


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 5, 2019)

Cafeboss said:


> Hello! I recently successfully recsinded an “upgrade” from a deeded week to the “US Collection” points system. Like many they got me to believing it was better, but in the long run it costs so much more & the points don’t cover everything they claimed it would.
> 
> Anyhow, they refunded my down payment & for the $49 new owner orientation they told me to contact someone in the resort’s QA department. So I did that via email for documentation purposes & the person replied that it may take a few days depending on the bank institution. 3 weeks passed & I respond to the email. No response & no refund. Using the same email trail I sent another email the other day. No response again. It has been 38 calendar days since he said it would be refunded. At this point I don’t think I’ll get the $49 back. It’s a stupid deposit that’s supposed to be refunded to you when you attend the orientation that I’ll never attend since I’ve recsinded the purchase.
> 
> Should I let it go or send another letter with all documentation to the DR corporate offices? I know it’s only $49 but this is not right for them to be able to keep the money & unprofessional to not even respond to me.


What was the cost of the Original Ts purchase?  It can’t hurt to send another letter.


----------



## ira g (Oct 5, 2019)

Was the $49 put on a credit card? If it was I would call the credit card company and request a charge back. Good luck. No way would I let these honorable people get away with this nonsense.


----------



## Cafeboss (Oct 5, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> What was the cost of the Original Ts purchase?  It can’t hurt to send another letter.


The original deeded week timeshare was about $15k & the new upgrade” was about $40k for 11,000 points & $2000+ annual maintenance fees.


----------



## Cafeboss (Oct 5, 2019)

ira g said:


> Was the $49 put on a credit card? If it was I would call the credit card company and request a charge back. Good luck. No way would I let these honorable people get away with this nonsense.


Unfortunately it was put on a debit card.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 5, 2019)

Cafeboss said:


> Unfortunately it was put on a debit card.


You can still dispute via a debit card.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 5, 2019)

Personally I would thank my lucky stars that the rescission went through and I saved the big bucks.  I'd forget the $49 and chalk it up to a cheap learning experience...

George


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 5, 2019)

Cafeboss said:


> Unfortunately it was put on a debit card.




So what is your time worth?   Will it take more than 4 hours to "try" and get this back?

If you have nothing to do with your time then I would pursue, but if you have a busy schedule it may be less stress on your part to let it slide;  after all you did save yourself from a $15K purchase with $2K annual fees.  In my mind you are way ahead of the game!




.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 5, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> So what is your time worth?   Will it take more than 4 hours to "try" and get this back?
> 
> If you have nothing to do with your time then I would pursue, but if you have a busy schedule it may be less stress on your part to let it slide;  after all you did save yourself from a $15K purchase with $2K annual fees.  In my mind you are way ahead of the game!
> 
> ...


He actually saved $40k.  The upgrade was $40k.


----------



## Cafeboss (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input. I am grateful that I got out of a bad and expensive investment and I don’t think that trying to contact the “QA” department or anyone else at DR would get me a response in a timely manner. Good thing for emails that can be used as evidence though! I was able to get in contact with my bank who has filed a dispute for the charge. I explained that they agreed to issue the refund per that email but that they have not done so, nor answered any more of my emails. They asked for me to forward the emails and they filed the dispute. I’ll keep my fingers crossed that it upheld.

As much as I would like to keep pursuing it through the DR channels to make a point, I am very busy and it would just be added “work” to get all the paperwork together to send to corporate DR. At least I have the documentation that their employee agreed to give me a refund but failed to follow through. What a bunch of liars!


----------



## Expediaismyfriend (Oct 28, 2019)

I stupidly signed up for timeshare in March this year, and they took out down payment with debit on my account in June. Now, October, I cannot afford the payment nor have time or $$ to travel like they suggested.  I tried to dispute the charge with my bank, and they came back with signed paperwork.  How can I fight this to get money back? $548.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 28, 2019)

Expediaismyfriend said:


> I stupidly signed up for timeshare in March this year, and they took out down payment with debit on my account in June. Now, October, I cannot afford the payment nor have time or $$ to travel like they suggested.  I tried to dispute the charge with my bank, and they came back with signed paperwork.  How can I fight this to get money back? $548.


Sorry to say it.  The $548 is gone.


----------

